# Donna is a generous person.



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

How sweet. You are so right in what a thoughtful/tireless person Donna is! I think Oakly and I passed you and your family near the end of the run but I was not sure. Did you push the stoller during the run? If that was you ..you have two very gorgeous goldens and one very gorgeous grandchild.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Judi said:


> Not only did she do so much for Ryley's Run but she really surprised me in a wonderful way. This wonderrful lady who I never met before, not only had a present for my 11 week old grandson, but it was embroidered with:
> Ryley's Run
> June 23, 2007.
> 
> ...


Isn't that adorable? I got a sneak preview. I love it!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*To Oakley's Dad,*

Yes, that was me. 
Thank you.
Next time, please introduce yourself.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*To Kimm,*

Me too!
Hope to see you soon.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Judi said:


> Yes, that was me.
> Thank you.
> Next time, please introduce yourself.


 
Just look for a blig blond stud muffin golden(Oakly, NOT Rob) that's probably got a 5 ft stick in his mouth (once again, Oakly, Not Rob)


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*It's still nice*

for people to introduce themselves.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, Donna is a very sweet person. 

She was so concerned with whether everybody had a great time or not. Everybody had a wonderful time.

I introduced myself to you, your grandson and daughter at the end of the walk. It was so nice to have met you.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Same to you.*

I am just a bit frustrated that I didn't have more time to spend with you. I couldn't leave my daughter with the baby!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I agree....Donna has done some cool stuff for my kids and I too.....


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

How sweet!!! Donna has a BIG heart!!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice, very nice!


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

Donna showed me the little ducky blanket on Friday afternoon and told me is was for your grandson. She asked "Do you think she'll like it?" I said "Donna, she'll LOVE it!" And i was right!

Judi it was SO nice to meet you, your husband, your daughter, and your adorable grandson. He is just SO darn cute! I'm having some email issues but as soon as they're resolved, I'll email the pics I took of Chloe and Buddy in their vests. They came out really nice and I think you'll like them.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm not sure how i missed Judi in the crowd. 

but, i agree - Donna is a wonderful lady! she's got a present coming for my hubby too.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Is it your "hubby's" birthday?

Jack was 7 lbs. 9oz at birth.
Now he is over 11 pounds.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> How sweet. You are so right in what a thoughtful/tireless person Donna is! I think Oakly and I passed you and your family near the end of the run but I was not sure. Did you push the stoller during the run? If that was you ..you have two very gorgeous goldens and one very gorgeous grandchild.


Thank you. Now I have two Grandchildren!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Some times I am wrong about people.
Things aren't always what they seem!
Neither are some people!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Why are you pulling up threads that are this old? Just curious.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I am pulling up selective threads that are old which still have some relevance to me.
In this case, some of my feelings have changed.
For one thing, I am sorry things worked out as they have.
I really enjoyed Ryley's Run and would have liked it to continue if things were different.
Such is life!


----------

